# Door Probs...again



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

After searching rigorously, I had found that my doors may be sagging and causing the door to not fully close. I also had a thread on this a litte while ago. Well, I went out and paid $70 for new door hindges for the drivers side and it seems like i just lost $70 'cause its no better. the door shakes and there is alot of wind noise above 60 MPH and it's really annoying. I tried adjusting the lock mechanism contained in the door which helped only a little. I plan on physically modifying the door to fix this problem. Does anyone know what this problem is and how to fix it, I've already spent more on this car in the 8 months I've owned it than it's worth.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

wow, my new hinges cleared the prolem right up. Something is definitly wrong if you've installed new hinges and you still have a loose door. I take it the $70 was for new ones from the dealer?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

If new hinges are in and the door still sags, then I'd buy some stainless washers, as thin as you can get them, and use them on the lower hinge, door side, to shim it up and see how that works. I used to have door sag problems on my truck because the hinges wouldn't stay tight to the body, so i adjusted them and tack welded them on.  They don't budge at all now.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Myne does it, but its my hinges, i was gonna say replace them, but thats out now, mite want to keep a eye on the door frame now.


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

91SR20DE - Yes, these are the new hindges from the dealer. I couldn't find anywhere else to get them out here.

The door isn't sagging, at least not now. There seems to be no obstructions it just sits andout a 1/8 inch out (maybe a little more). Thats at the farthest point from the hindge (toward the rear of the car). Now, there is a slight bend from where it seems the seatbelt was slammed in the door, but the actual frame the door goes into seems straightim wondering if the lock mechanism in the door is bent or something. I'm gonna go play with it today, so if any ideas arise, they are welcome.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

You mite also check the lock post on the inner door jam, where the door actually latches, usually those are adjustable. that mite solve it.


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

That post was the first thing I checked, non-ajustable. Itook the post off and also removed the door sensor and I believe the the weather stripping in the door in one part is just hard enough that its preventing it from closing all the way.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I fixed the sagging door on my B13 by replacing the hinge pin and bushing. I found the parts in the "help" section of my local parts store. I cut the old hinge pin out and pushed out the bushing and replaced them with the new parts... it worked like a charm, not bad for $4.
-dave


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

dave_f where did you find the pin and bushings? I've been through every parts store with no luck and the dealer wants $40 per hinge.


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

I got mione at pepboys, but I have seen them at autozone and parts america as well.
HELP! part# 38397 Door hinge repair kit: Nissan
the kit comes with one pin, two bushings, and a c-clip.
-dave


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

O.K., great. If this pans out you just saved me $80.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

I bought the hinge pin kit today and plan on doing the work this weekend. Does anyone know of a write up? Also the pin from that kit looks too long. The OEM pins look much shorter.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

Well gang I bought the hinge pin and bushing kit and tried to install and let me say compared to doing my alternator and belts this was a nightmare. It took me about 2 hours and a trip to Sears to get the old pin out. The bastage wouldn't budge so I decided to cut it out with my brand new dremel. Got the old pin out and slid the new bushings in. Dropped the new pin down and the head of the new hinge pin wouldn't fit past the head of the door side hinge bolt. Took the hinge bolt out dropped the pin down and the knurled portion of the pin refused to fit. After some tapping I got the pin to seat but right after that the bushing sheared and was garbage, rendering the whole effort a failure. Advice: Do this fix right, buy a whole new damn hinge kit. End of rant.


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

I still have my hinges. my door is still screwed up and i need to tighten the locking housing in the door every other day. I do have my old hinge set though if someone might want it. prolly not, just a thought.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

OddyseusDSM said:


> * i need to tighten the locking housing in the door every other day. *


i have to do the same thing....  guess i need to replace my door hinges.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I did mine with the pins too and what a nightmare. It was actually_worse_ that is, looser than before. So after three packages, I got one to finally fit tight. But wait, it wouldn't fit to the door because the pin was too long, so I had to grind it shorrter. I had enough, and I bought a $40 hinge from the dealer for the other one.


----------



## OddyseusDSM (Mar 19, 2003)

sno - thats cute...

the door lock mech. has nuthin' to do with the prob, or at least it shouldnt considering it doesnt adjust. i'll prob. just take the door off and redo it. possibly build my own latch hoop offset slightly.


----------

